# stark change in photo appearance between Library and Develop



## tomjtownsend (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm at my wits end...I click on a photo from my library to develop it...I make all of the edits to bring the photo to where I want it to be.  I then exit back to the library and the same photo that looked perfect in Develop now looks dark/brooding and contrasty in the Library....any ideas on what I might be doing wrong or is going on w/Lightroom...I'm using Lightroom Classic 9.1 by the way... thank you very much


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 15, 2020)

Most likely cause is a Graphic Card problem.
Some things to try-
1) Update your Graphic Card Drivers from the OEM.
https://helpx.adobe.com/uk/lightroom-classic/kb/lightroom-basic-troubleshooting-fix-most-issues.html2) Change the options for "Use Graphics Processor" in the Preferences/Performance.
See "GPU Acceleration in Lightroom Classic" in this document-
https://helpx.adobe.com/uk/lightroom-classic/kb/lightroom-gpu-faq.html3) Calibrate your monitor preferably with a Calibration device.
Check to Monitor Profile problems as given here-
https://www.lightroomqueen.com/how-do-i-change-my-monitor-profile-to-check-whether-its-corrupted/


----------



## tomjtownsend (Jan 15, 2020)

I-See-Light said:


> Most likely cause is a Graphic Card problem.
> Some things to try-
> 1) Update your Graphic Card Drivers from the OEM.
> https://helpx.adobe.com/uk/lightroom-classic/kb/lightroom-basic-troubleshooting-fix-most-issues.html2) Change the options for "Use Graphics Processor" in the Preferences/Performance.
> ...


Thank you.  I will try your suggestions


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 15, 2020)

Also, is it just that photo? Sometimes extreme settings can affect the previews, as Library and Develop use different mechanisms.


----------



## jesses (Feb 13, 2020)

Hey! As Victoria hinted at, you're not crazy — this is a "feature", not a bug — what you're seeing is in fact Lightroom switching between ProPhoto RGB color space when in Develop, and Adobe RGB... usually else. They have a whole FAQ on color handling in the documentation, i.e.:



> In what color spaces does Lightroom render colors?
> *In the Develop module, by default, Lightroom renders previews using the ProPhoto RGB color space.* ProPhoto RGB contains all colors that digital cameras can capture, making it an excellent choice for editing images.
> 
> *Library, Map, Book, and Print modules in Lightroom render colors in the Adobe RGB color space*. The Adobe RGB gamut includes most colors that digital cameras can capture together with some printable colors (cyans and blues, in particular) that cannot be defined using the smaller, web-friendly sRGB color space.
> ...



[emphasis added]

I'll _admit_ I've come around to the design and their reasoning... but you do have to know to expect it. (You're far from the first to find it baffling, btw!)


----------



## LouieSherwin (Feb 13, 2020)

With a properly calibrated monitor and a correctly configured system you should not be seeing much of a difference between the Loupe view and the Develop view. The different color spaces are not so much an issue since everything you are seeing is being processed by the color management system (CMS) through your monitor profile.  The capability of the monitor limits what is visible in either view. 

The more likely culprit is the GPU and/or driver as Lightroom is passing more and more of the rendering within Develop to the GPU.  

I believe that what Victoria is talking about is that it is possible with Lightroom to edit an image in such a way as to create colors that are way outside the gamut of Adobe RGB and/or the monitor. It is hard to see this without color analysis software such as ColorThink Pro. Usually you can see this in areas of highly saturated colors ( ie. sunsets) where you will start to see banding in these areas. But that is not what you are describing here. In this case the image will look equally bad in Loupe and Develop not different as you are describing.

-louie


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2020)

LouieSherwin said:


> I believe that what Victoria is talking about is that it is possible with Lightroom to edit an image in such a way as to create colors that are way outside the gamut of Adobe RGB and/or the monitor.


I was thinking more of extreme noise reduction and sharpening adjustments (and similar) that don't always look the same in Develop Fit as they do elsewhere, but that's a good one too. 

Graphics card driver would get my bet though, especially on Windows.


----------

